# [Userreview] Vertex 3 120 GB - ein Test der etwas anderen Art



## Verox (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neuste 2,5 Zoll SSD des Herstellers OCZ  mit der offiziellen Produktbezeichnung:  "OCZ Vertex 3 120GB (VTX3-25SAT3-120G)" brauchte zwar ein paar Wochen, bis sie nun endlich lieferbar war und die meisten Online-Händler sie auf Lager hatten, aber ob das alte Sprichwort "Gut Ding will Weile haben." bei diesem vielversprechendem Produkt auch zutrifft möchte ich im Nachfolgenden in einem Review der etwas anderen Art feststellen.  Die Vertex 3  120 GB wird auf zwei Mainboards des AM3 Sockels getestet. Dies ist zum einen ein Mainboard mit einem alten Southbridge-Chipsatz (SB710) und eines des selben Herstellers mit der aktuellsten Southbridge-Version (SB850). Eine Southbridge ist für den Datentranfer und -steuerung  zwischen PCI-Bus, (S)ATA-Laufwerken und weiteren Pheripherie-Geräten zuständig. Dies geschieht auf elektronische Weise.
Die Vertex3 gibt es derzeit in 3 verschiedenen Ausführungen:

*Herstellerangaben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten privaten Anwender werden sich wahrscheinlich für die 120 GB Variante  (240 €) entscheiden, die Leistungstechnisch etwas schlechter ausfällt als die größere 240 GB Version, welche auch gut das doppelte Kostet und ein Loch von sage und schreibe 450 € in die Monatskasse reißt, was nicht gerade wenig ist. 
Generell gilt bei SSDs ja die Regel, nur das Betriebssystem darauf zu installieren und eine Hand voll der meistbenutzten Programme und vielleicht noch das Lieblingsspiel. Die meisten SSD Anwender kommen mit einer Größe von 60 bis 90 GB gut aus. Diese Leute stellen jedoch oft Dateipfade auf weitere normale Festplatten um, welche als reine Datenspeicher dienen. Mit einer 120 GB SSD kann man seinem inneren "Messi" doch noch den ein oder anderen Freiheitsgrad bei der Auslebung seiner Speichergewohnheiten lassen. Allerdings muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass man die zusätzlichen Gigabyte auch teuer bezahlt!
Die Vertex 3 120 GB basiert auf der "Sandforce" Technologie, welche die Daten durch einen Hardware-Kompressions-Algorithmus in quasi Echtzeit komprimiert und in einem Schreibverhältnis von ca. 1:0,5 abspeichert, vorrausgesetzt die Daten sind komprimierbar. Dies ähnelt z.B. Programmen wie "Winrar" oder "Winzip". Neben dieser einen Besonderheit der "Sandforce"-Bauweise gibt es noch andere Effekte die man erwähnen sollte: Beim "write throttling" bricht die Schreibgeschwindigkeit nach einiger Zeit ein, angeblich ist dies ein Selbstschutzmechanismus. Wenn alle Zellen einer SSD einmal beschrieben wurden bricht die Leistung einer Sandforce-SSD gewöhnlich in Folge des Read-Change-Write-Zykluses ein. Um es einfach auszudrücken: Die SSD musst erst Suchen, Müll aussortieren und dann Schreiben. 

Dieses Review wird sich zum einen mit der Vertex 3 beschäftigen, als auch mit deren Zusammenspiel zweier Mainboards. Die Unterschiede der beiden Boards sind, dass das GA-770TA-UD3 eine veraltete Southbridge 710 als Controller einsetzt, das neuere GA-870-USB3 hingegen die neuste Southbridge SB850. Mit dieser sollten auch die besten Ergebnisse erzielt werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zum Testsystem:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Boottime*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemessen wurde bei Erscheinen der Zeile "Loading Operating System" bis zum Erscheinen der Windows-Oberfäche plus 1 Sekunde. (Arithmetisches Mittel @ 6 Messungen, in Sek.)

*Crystal DiskMark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CDM mit dem Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 an einem SATA2 Port.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CDM mit dem Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 am SATA III Marvell Controller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CDM mit dem Gigabyte 870A-USB3 am SATA III Port.

*AS SSD Bench*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AS SSD mit der Vertex 3 120 GB am SATA II Anschluss des Gigabyte 770TA-UD3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AS SSD mit der Vertex 3 120 GB am SATA III Anschluss des Gigabyte 770TA-UD3.

Um die elendigen Diskussionen ob nun ein SATA III Kabel im Vergleich zu einem SATA II Kabel leistungsmäßig sein Geld Wert ist oder nicht, habe ich mir überlegt, diesen Sachverhalt mit meinen Mitteln entsprechend zu ergründen. 
Wahrscheinlich muss ich dazu einen "Secure Erase" machen, deswegen gibt es diesen Vergleich erst einmal nicht. Ich werde die Platte erst mal schön erholen lassen und dann eventuell auch einen Secure Erase in Betracht ziehen um die geringen Unterschiede zwischen einem SATA II und IIIer Kabel nachzuweisen. (oder auch nicht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AS SSD mit der Vertex 3 120 GB am SATA III Anschluss mit einem SATA II Kabel am SATA III Port des Gigabyte 870A-USB3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AS SSD mit der Vertex 3 120 GB am SATA III Anschluss mit einem SATA III Kabel (0,3 m) am SATA III Port des Gigabyte 870A-USB3.

Und wie gewünscht noch einen Kompressions Bench dazu auf SATA III am 870A-USB3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Starcraft 2 Ladezeiten*

Einzelspieler-Kampagne - Ladezeit des Levels "Agria" (Dr. Ariel Hanson Mission) - Modus: Schwer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yepp, mein Lieblingsspiel  Glaube die Zahlen sprechen für sich. (Arithmetisches Mittel @ 6 Messungen, in Sek.)

*Adobe Programmstart Ladezeiten*

mit Dreamweaver, Illustator, InDesign, Flash und Photoshop jeweils @Version: CS5 (Arithmetisches Mittel @ 6 Messungen, per Batch-Datei, in Sek.)
Laden der Programme bis zum vollständigen Erscheinen (ohne Meldungen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*

Die Vertex 3 scheint eine sehr zukunftsorientierte SSD zu sein und ist ganz klar ihr Geld wert. Eine absolute Kaufempfehlung kann ich jedoch nicht aussprechen, da mir die Vergleichswerte zu ettlichen anderen SSDs fehlen. Wer nicht die optimale Leistung zum Jetzt-Zeitpunkt (Stand April 2011) aus seinem System herausholen will, sollte meiner Meinung nach doch auf eine Crucial C300 oder C400 bzw. eine Intel SSD oder andere Indilix Formate zurückgreifen. Zum einen ist es der Preisunterschied von saftigen 60 €, welchen man umsonst zahlt, wenn man ältere Boards mit Southbridges jenseits der SB850 einsetzt. Dann gilt ganz klar z.B. einer C300 der Vorrzug beim Kauf. Leider gibt es noch keine Vergleichbaren SSDs anderer Hersteller auf dem Markt um irgendwelche Schlüsse zu ziehen, ob sich ein eventuelles Warten auf Neuerscheinungen in der 120 GB Region noch lohnen würde. Wer etwas mehr Geld auf der hohen Kante hat, dem rate ich zum Kauf einer Vertex 3 in der 240 GB Version. Diese hat schon mal viel bessere "Roh"-Werte vom Hersteller und schneidet wie ich bereits lesen konnte in vielen Reviews auch deutlich besser als das 120 GB Modell ab.

Die SSD ist wirklich schnell im Booten und ich bin auch angenehm von der Systemperformance überrascht. Die 4K Werte lassen mich zum Teil allerdings schon ein bisschen stutzig werden, da im Vergleich die C300 dort viel bessere Werte aufweißt.

Ich werde meine Erfahrungen mit der Zeit hier etwas dokumentieren, um das Review noch aussagekräftiger zu machen. Die SSD ist gerade einmal seit einer Woche in Betrieb und etwa zur Hälfte gefüllt....

EDIT:

Tests nach Secure Erase (hab keine Bestätigung bekommen ob er geklappt hat oder nicht ......) mit Sata II Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze nach Secure Erase mit Sata III Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich werd aus den Zahlen nicht schlau, was Sata II und III Kabel anbelangt.

*Danke*

Wer ein Dankeschön dalassen möchte, dem gebe ich hiermit die Möglichkeit.



- Danke an  *Daniel Z.* für die Spende


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

*AW: Userreview: Vertex 3 120 GB - ein Test der etwas anderen Art*

Oh, Verox.
Sehr feines Review haste da gemacht.
Interessant wäre natürlich noch die performance an nem 1366er board respektive 1156er.

aber ansonsten sehr gute arbeit.


----------



## Verox (21. April 2011)

*AW: Userreview: Vertex 3 120 GB - ein Test der etwas anderen Art*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Oh, Verox.
> Sehr feines Review haste da gemacht.
> Interessant wäre natürlich noch die performance an nem 1366er board respektive 1156er.
> 
> aber ansonsten sehr gute arbeit.



Gib mir die Hardware dann mach ichs  Semesterferien ... ´

*Btw*: Kritik und Anregungen durchaus erwünscht per *PN*
uuups Fehlerteufel- Ram 9 9 9 24


----------



## Crymes (22. April 2011)

Schönes Review, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen.
Könntest du vielleicht noch die Tabelle von dem Kompressionsbenchmark bei Crystal Mark reinstellen?


----------



## Verox (22. April 2011)

meinst du damit die Zufalls_Fill Einstellungs Ergebnisse ?

Einen Kompressions Bench gibts soweit ich weiß nur noch ins AS SSD  den hab ich dir rein


----------



## roheed (22. April 2011)

oh ne...ist die Vertex 3 auch schon wieder so "Komprimierungs" abhängig beim schreiben?! Wenn man jetzt noch die 50% Leistungseinbruch (problem der alten SF SSD besteht wohl weiterhin)  beim schreiben einrechnet, bleibt unterm strich aber auch nicht mehr soviel übrig oder? 

Ansonsten natürlich ein schöner Review von dir


----------



## Verox (22. April 2011)

Danke für das Lob, weiß jmd wie man das in das off. Review Forum bekommt ?


----------



## Vaykir (22. April 2011)

kp, wird vllt bei entdecken automatisch dort hin verschoben und auf der HP verlinkt.


----------



## roheed (22. April 2011)

einfach mal nen mod anfragen...die können dir sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## Nyuki (22. April 2011)

schönes Review.Hat sich wohl nichts geändert bei OCZ^^


----------



## roheed (22. April 2011)

hat ja nicht direkt was mit OCZ zu tun...kannst 1:1 sandforce in die schuhe schieben


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2011)

Tolles Review, weiter so


----------



## Nyuki (22. April 2011)

Vor paar Wochen kamen die ersten Benches von der Vertex 3.Ein Einblick reichte mir.1 Tag später liest man das gleiche Problem wie eins bei der V2, 50% Leistungseinbrüche.Alles Marketing und verarsche.
Vom Februar
*http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?85336-Vertex-3-Reviews*


----------



## Verox (22. April 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Tolles Review, weiter so


 
Danke 




Nyuki schrieb:


> Vor paar Wochen kamen die ersten Benches von der Vertex 3.Ein Einblick reichte mir.1 Tag später liest man das gleiche Problem wie eins bei der V2, 50% Leistungseinbrüche.Alles Marketing und verarsche.
> Vom Februar
> *General Discussion Vertex 3 Reviews*



Aber selber auf ner V2 rumdrücken


----------



## Nyuki (22. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> Aber selber auf ner V2 rumdrücken


 
Ja,unwissend + flasche Informationen seit Oktober schon.Ab nächste woche oder 2 drücke ich auf C400 und dabei bleibts.Obwohl ich mit meiner 34nm 60gb zufrieden bin,doch hätte mehr von der V3 erwartet.Waste Money und abzocke in meinen Augen.


----------



## Verox (22. April 2011)

werd die v3 denke ich auch wieder abstoßen und bei den kommenden C400 wieder nen Test machen :> vll sogar im direkten vergleich wenn beide frisch sind 

D.h. lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## Nyuki (22. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> werd die v3 denke ich auch wieder abstoßen und bei den kommenden C400 wieder nen Test machen :> vll sogar im direkten vergleich wenn beide frisch sind
> 
> D.h. lasst euch überraschen!


 
Ja würde ich auch machen und bin auf C400 test von dir gespannt.^^


----------



## Verox (25. April 2011)

weiß jmd wann die C400 rauskommt ?


----------



## Own3r (28. April 2011)

Schönes Review!

Warum seid ihr alle nicht mit der V2 bzw. V3 zufrieden? Es kommt doch jetzt nicht um jedes MB/s Lese- oder Schreibgeschwindigkeit an. Was zählt ist doch die gesamte Performance.


----------



## rednose63 (28. April 2011)

Review OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB - ForumBase


----------



## roheed (28. April 2011)

@rednose63

Und was willst uns mit diesem link sagen?! Das Verox die Dreistigkeit besitzt in einem weiteren Forum angemeldet zu sein und in beiden sein review zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

Ich fürchte und bin sogar überzeugt das die C400 im 4k Bereich auch die SSD nicht neu erfinden wird. Bin mit meiner Force mehr als zu Frieden und bis da wieder was extrem schnelleres kommt vergehen bestimmt 2-3 Jahre. Bei der HDD war der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs auch ein langsamer Prozess von Jahren und ähnlich wird es auch mit der SSD sein. Das A HA Erlebnis als man von einer HDD auf einer SSD umgestiegen ist, wird wohl einmalig bleiben.


----------



## roheed (28. April 2011)

> Das A HA Erlebnis als man von einer HDD auf einer SSD umgestiegen ist, wird wohl einmalig bleiben.


So sehe ich das auch...mir wäre jetzt mehr Speicherplatz zu einem fairer Preis wichtiger als weitere pe****s vergleiche der Hersteller wer die schnellsten seq. werte auf die Beine gestellt bekommt. (Die man eh kaum nutzten kann @ Systemplatte)

Das einzigste was ich gern mehr hätte wäre etwas mehr write speed. Aber ob ich jetzt 30s oder 45s fürs entpacken von archiven warte ist wohl vernachlässigbar.


----------



## PEG96 (28. April 2011)

Guter TEst, auf die Werte komme ich mit der Beruflichen vertex 3 in etwa auch, interessant ist, wie schnell oder langsam die vertex an leisung verliert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

Oh Sorry hab voll vergessen zu erwähnen das ich den Test auch wirklich sehr gut finde, toll gemacht aber die Vertex3 hat mich sehr enttäuscht für den Hype der um sie gemacht wurde.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. April 2011)

Guter Test, werde mir eventuell auch eine SSD zulegen in der nächsten Zeit. Jetzt habe ich hier aber gelesen, dass eine SSD an Leistung verliert, stimmt das? 
Die sind doch recht teuer und verdammt klein, allein nur für Win7 brauche ich schon 128GB und wenn die nach einem Jahr langsamer ist als meine anderen HDDs hol ich mir besser später eine, die nicht langsamer werden.


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

jetzt ist verox auch auf der hauptseite von pcgh vertreten. fein gemacht 

die c400 ist schon verfügbar. bzw heist sie crucial m4 oder Marvell C400.

bitte sehr:
Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Österreich

edit:
naja ok, fast jedenfalls


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2011)

Wie ich seh lohnt SATA3 wenig wenn er nicht im Chipsatz ist.
Schöner Test 

The Crucial m4 (Micron C400) SSD Review - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Dann wäre eh ne V2/SF12xx ect. Sinnvoller für mich.


----------



## roheed (29. April 2011)

> Wie ich seh lohnt SATA3 wenig wenn er nicht im Chipsatz ist.


Jop, zum gleichen Ergebnis- sind wir die letzten Monate auch immer wieder gekommen. 
Wenn SATA3 dann nur wenn er im Chipsatz integriert ist....wie zb beim P/H67 usw


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2011)

Ja,
 hab dein Thread auch aufmerksam verfolgt.


----------



## roheed (29. April 2011)

kann man das überhaupt bei knapp 4k Beiträgen?  wenn de da nicht täglich reinschaust verlierst dermaßen die übersicht...langsam gehts wieder, am anfang war es teilweise ja echt krank viele seiten am tag gefüllt wurden mit fragen/antworten (und spam )


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2011)

Hab fast alles gelesen und nur 1x gespamt, 
glaub ich 



Ich informier mich gerne gründlich und kenne jeden SSD- Test bei Anand, HT4U, PC-Per, BMR usw.


----------



## roheed (29. April 2011)

> Ich informier mich gerne gründlich und kenne jeden SSD- Test bei Anand, HT4U, PC-Per, BMR usw.


Jo kommt mir bekannt vor  Ging mir letztes jahr genau so...nur das man am ende verwirrter ist als am anfang. 
Vorallem weil jeder SSD Controller halt nun einfach mal seine eigenen stärken und schwächen hat und man gründlich Abwegen muss was einem lieber ist.


----------



## Verox (12. Mai 2011)

denke, dass ich am Wochenende noch ein paar Test durchführe. Mal schaun obs zeitlich klappt


----------



## Verox (20. Mai 2011)

hab heute Secure Erase mit Parted Magic gemacht. Irgendwie stand da, dass es 2 min dauert aber die Meldung "ist fertig" kam sofort nachdem ich gestartet habe. Deswegen bin ich mir unsicher ob da jetzt überhaupt irgendwas formatiert wurde. Meine Windows Installation war zumindest danach weg und das Teil war leer.

Naja danach Windows neu aufgespielt (komischerweise 5 mal als 32 bit Version -_- ich weiß immernoch nicht warum das 4 mal 32 bit installiert wurde obwohl meine DVD 100%ig 64bit ist und beim 5ten Versuch dann als 64 bit mit ner anderen DVD hats sofort geklappt .... naja). Ich war fast wirklich am Ausrasten!

Naja .... durch das ganze geschreibe hab ich die Werte wahrscheinlich schon wieder in den Keller getrieben. 

Seht selbst:
Tests nach Secure Erase (hab keine Bestätigung bekommen ob er geklappt hat oder nicht ......) mit Sata II Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze nach Secure Erase mit Sata III Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich werd aus den Zahlen nicht schlau, was Sata II und III Kabel anbelangt.............. 
Vorallem weil Sata II zum Teil sogar schneller als III ist ^^ und der IIIer Test wurde vor dem IIer gemacht .... 

wie gesagt: für mich ergibt das keinen Sinn!

BTW: ich hab ständig beim hochfahren beim checken von diesen AHCI drives einen Fehler. Der listet immer alles AHCI Drives auf und danach kommt OFT, nicht immer. Das ist eher zufällig:
" Loading Operating System ... 
DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
das ganze in hübschem schwarz-weiß DOS Sytle
Und es liegt 100%ig an der SSD. Soviel ist klar.


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2011)

Secure Erase dauert immer nur wenige sekunden und weil dein windows weg war, gehe ich davon aus das er es auch richtig gemacht hat!


----------

